# over nighting Whitby



## gibb (Dec 25, 2007)

Hi hope somebody on here can help me I've been told that the car park near the co op in Whitby allows overnight parking for m/h does anyone know if this is the case 
Thanks 
Gibb


----------



## Ainsel (Apr 5, 2008)

*Whitby*

yes it is, we were in whitby recently and there were about six there. Buy a 24hr ticket from machine,can't remember price but it wasn't dear.

Ian.


----------

